# Dropped Binky off for her lap spay



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Now playing the waiting game for the call, they think she can come home about 2.30pm, which is cool. Although they did say I had to keep her 'quiet' for 7 days...that will be interesting! 

Poor Binky, I feel very guilty leaving her in her most hated place. 

Edited to add that they weighed her and she is 9.90kg!!! Living up to her name of la chunk!  also the 18-24 month onesies don't fit they are too small so I am off to get bigger!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you, poor Binky.
A bit of retail therapy while purchasing huge onesies might help?
Hopefully she'll be a bit groggy today and be happy to sleep, between small meals...
If you manage to keep her 'quiet' for 7 days we will all be very impressed, once they have got their bounce back it is very hard.
I ended up shutting Kiki in the kitchen because then she'd sulk in her bed... not kind, but better than opened up wound.
Good luck!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Poor Binky best wishes to you both, hope shes home soon and feeling ok  Darcie is at the vets tonight for her advocate treatment so im going to ask about her being spayed. Is lap spay the same as keyhole? x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

RachelJ said:


> Poor Binky best wishes to you both, hope shes home soon and feeling ok  Darcie is at the vets tonight for her advocate treatment so im going to ask about her being spayed. Is lap spay the same as keyhole? x


Yes lap is keyhole...I was struggling to spell laparoscopic!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Poor you, poor Binky.
> A bit of retail therapy while purchasing huge onesies might help?
> Hopefully she'll be a bit groggy today and be happy to sleep, between small meals...
> If you manage to keep her 'quiet' for 7 days we will all be very impressed, once they have got their bounce back it is very hard.
> ...


Yep more stressed about keeping her quiet for 7 days than anything! She is supposed to be back and doggy day care on Monday


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ahh! It is horrible leaving them behind....take comfort from the fact that unlike you, she will be asleep. Go get some retail therapy, and good luck re the keeping her quiet!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty had the keyhole procedure at was as right as ninepence by the time I collected her from the vet!! Keeping her quiet for the next week was another matter


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

sit with her on the floor so that she doesnt feel the need to get up with you, take some small on lead walks...she will be ok...tho Monday might be early fro her to go back to doggie day care...i would assume there is no calm there.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

I know Amanda, I have a hectic week next week work wise, so not got a lot of choice, she will be kept separate from the other dogs behind a baby gate in the kitchen..so should be ok. 

Good tip about sitting on the floor with her though..Thanks!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Vet rang, she is doing really well and I can collect in an hour..phew!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh that is great that they will keep her separate!! really good. I was picturing a big room with lots of dogs all running around.
and glad that she is doing so well too!!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Oh that is great that they will keep her separate!! really good. I was picturing a big room with lots of dogs all running around.
> and glad that she is doing so well too!!!


I know poor Binky is going to be so frustrated, she loves the other dogs and to not be able to play will be tough for her! At least she will be better for next Thursday when her BFF Bronson the boxer is there!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Binky is home, cone of shame removed but onesies are too small..aggh! Oh is going to get some bigger ones.she is feeling very sorry for herself and whining. She leap into the car before I could blink and one of her wounds looks red and angry so hoping she hasn't hurt it in the process.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

just keep an eye on the wound...glad she is feeling well enough in herself that she felt she could jump....it might just be red as it is fresh, so keep an eye, and for any oozing


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Glad Binky is home.Eden was lap spayed,so much better,she slept the first night she was home,the next day she was back to her normal self.It is hard keeping them quiet,but when you have other dogs bombing around(willow & coral)even harder.By the time Eden had her check up,you wouldn't of thought she had just had major surgery. Binky will be fine,give her big hug,hope to see you soon.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Great to hear that Binky is back! Hope she (and you) sleeps well tonight.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Glad Binky is back on home ground. Molly did whine a but the first evening but that soon settled. Hopefully she'll sleep it off and be brand new tomorrow 

xxx


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Beau had keyhole say too, was so pleased I opted for keyhole it's fantastic, was a bit groggy when came home but next morning she was more or less her normal self as you said hardest part is keeping them rested. Big hugs to Binky xx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

karen pearce said:


> Glad Binky is home.Eden was lap spayed,so much better,she slept the first night she was home,the next day she was back to her normal self.It is hard keeping them quiet,but when you have other dogs bombing around(willow & coral)even harder.By the time Eden had her check up,you wouldn't of thought she had just had major surgery. Binky will be fine,give her big hug,hope to see you soon.


Thanks Karen, I can't imagine trying to keep her quiet if there were other dogs in our house...quite a feat! 

She is doing v well this evening so hoping for some normality tomorrow


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Glad Binky is back on home ground. Molly did whine a but the first evening but that soon settled. Hopefully she'll sleep it off and be brand new tomorrow
> 
> xxx


Whining has stopped now..thank goodness! And she is sleeping finally!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Kody&Beau said:


> Beau had keyhole say too, was so pleased I opted for keyhole it's fantastic, was a bit groggy when came home but next morning she was more or less her normal self as you said hardest part is keeping them rested. Big hugs to Binky xx


Yes I am very pleased we went keyhole, she is getting better by the minute!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

So Binky came home, seemed ok but groggy. Had a huge poo, ate half a can of the food they gave me and some chicken. Slept a bit, then we had an emergency trip back to vet as wound looked like it was splitting, but all ok..phew. 
She is very perky and cuddly all at the same time. She wants to play but we are trying not to encourage too much to tonight! 

One thing we noticed to tonight was that she has totally cracked toilet training as even feeling a bit rubbish she has asked to go out for all 'exports'.

No onesie on as yet as so far not taken any notice of wound, but will put it on for bedtime. 

Pic of post op cuddles with the OH


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw bless so pleased she's doing just fine  hope you all have a good nights sleep


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Binkster - but good to see that she has managed to find a comfortable place!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love her. She is so beautiful. I am so glad she is doing better and there was no wound splitting going on.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Binky is doing well today..what operation she asks?! Anyway the only thing bothering her is the wound itching, can anyone recommend anything to ease this for her? Or is it just a case of riding it out?


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

How is she trying to itch it? Willow tried standing on three legs and scratching at it with her back leg- luckily she showed off this talent to the vet on her two day check and he said not to worry because she couldn't reach it that way and it was more likely to be the hair regrowth that was the source of the itch. If she's trying to nibble it I would be more concerned cus she could get to that- if it is the nibble route, does she do this through the onesie? Xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Glad Binky is doing well bless her! She's such a star! Sending lots of love and licks and hope she makes a speedy recovery xxxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> How is she trying to itch it? Willow tried standing on three legs and scratching at it with her back leg- luckily she showed off this talent to the vet on her two day check and he said not to worry because she couldn't reach it that way and it was more likely to be the hair regrowth that was the source of the itch. If she's trying to nibble it I would be more concerned cus she could get to that- if it is the nibble route, does she do this through the onesie? Xxx


Actually funny you should say that it does look like it is the fur re growth bothering her more...poor thing is trying to 'run away' from the itching!! X


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Glad Binky is doing well bless her! She's such a star! Sending lots of love and licks and hope she makes a speedy recovery xxxxx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She is a star today...I have had 5 hours of conference calls and she has been good as gold. She wants to play manically though and it is hard not responding to her the way we normally do in play mode! Just took her out for another 30 mins around the block and she enjoyed that


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Glad she is back to her old self ... I'm sure you're relieved that that's it done now. 

And no season to worry about...

xxx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Good to hear Binky is doing so well


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

How's your girl? I am hoping she is near 100% by now.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey Donna thanks for asking! She is back to 200% today!! We had a slight blip and ended up at the emergency vet last night for some pain relief because I could see she was uncomfortable from over doing it totally yesterday, but some drugs and a good nights sleep have done the trick. Today we broke the rules and took her to a place where there were no other dogs, covered her scar and let her off lead for a run around, she is a lot happier for it as was driving us mad with cabin fever!! The on lead walks were just not cutting it. 

To be honest the day after her op she was herself, but unaware of her limitations!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am so glad to hear that!!! I was not sure if maybe I had missed an update. Jake was the same way. I am just so glad it is behind us


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

I hadn't posted an update..but have now!!
Yes I too am soooo pleased it is all done and dusted, I nearly put it off, so glad I didn't now


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

sorry I missed this previously, so glad she is doing so well, just be careful off lead that she doesn't over do things. She is such a star.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Glad she is back to her old self ... I'm sure you're relieved that that's it done now.
> 
> And no season to worry about...
> 
> xxx


Yes that is one positive not to have a season, one week of limited walks etc is bad enough after the op!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

DB1 said:


> sorry I missed this previously, so glad she is doing so well, just be careful off lead that she doesn't over do things. She is such a star.


We are doing our best to limit her...it is tough going though!!


----------



## mabelsmum (Nov 9, 2012)

I have booked a week off work in February when I have Mabel spayed. It's freaking me out as she will be 10 months old and not had a season, my vet said she didn't have to have had her season these days, been 17 years since I had a bitch spayed! She is a holy terror and sure to chew her stitches, makes my tummy go up and down just thinking about it! Hoping for the best, kind of anticipating problems though!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

So glad it all went well, after the initial hiccups of the scar scares, we had those too xx

Miss Binky is so gorgeous btw!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Glad Binky is doing so well Sam... Hope daycare went ok for her today 

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

mabelsmum said:


> I have booked a week off work in February when I have Mabel spayed. It's freaking me out as she will be 10 months old and not had a season, my vet said she didn't have to have had her season these days, been 17 years since I had a bitch spayed! She is a holy terror and sure to chew her stitches, makes my tummy go up and down just thinking about it! Hoping for the best, kind of anticipating problems though!


It is a lot better than it used to be - no external stitches for them to bother and if Mable will fit into a baby vest it will keep her wound clean and safe...
Hope Mabel doesn't come into season before her op date.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mabelsmum said:


> I have booked a week off work in February when I have Mabel spayed. It's freaking me out as she will be 10 months old and not had a season, my vet said she didn't have to have had her season these days, been 17 years since I had a bitch spayed! She is a holy terror and sure to chew her stitches, makes my tummy go up and down just thinking about it! Hoping for the best, kind of anticipating problems though!


To be honest it is not as bad as you anticipate, the stitches today are either internal or they use a type of glue. Put a onesie on her or the cone of shame and exhale


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

KCsunshine said:


> So glad it all went well, after the initial hiccups of the scar scares, we had those too xx
> 
> Miss Binky is so gorgeous btw!


Aw thank you we think so too!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Glad Binky is doing so well Sam... Hope daycare went ok for her today
> 
> xxx


Thanks Mairi! Yes she did well today, but was sad she couldn't go on the 'big walk' so cabin fever continues! But she got to play with her friends for a bit


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Thanks Mairi! Yes she did well today, but was sad she couldn't go on the 'big walk' so cabin fever continues! But she got to play with her friends for a bit


Was reading on another thread about your walks, 3 hrs a day  

No wonder she's missing them... Molly would be comatozed for a week if she had 3 hrs... As would I  

xxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Was reading on another thread about your walks, 3 hrs a day
> 
> No wonder she's missing them... Molly would be comatozed for a week if she had 3 hrs... As would I
> 
> xxx


In know she is like the Duracell bunny!! We only do that long at weekend, just an hour in the week as she is at day care! With all this walking i still have not lost any weight though..not gained any either and with the sheer volume of crap I have shoved down my throat over Xmas I guess it must help maintain the status quo!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I've gained!! 

New Years resolution.....yet again 

xxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yep mine too...as step one did an adult tap class tonight, it was great fun!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Yep mine too...as step one did an adult tap class tonight, it was great fun!


Look forward to you demonstrating your 'new moves'...will hear you coming 

xxx


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I wish there was a 'like' button on here like on Facebook! If there was I would have 'liked' your comment about shovelling the crap in over Xmas! I've shovelled far too much over the last six months and couldn't fit into my office clothes when I started my new job on Mon! That reminds me, was going to PM you but as I'm here now... Got a permanent full time position as an ecologist for the canal and river trust (used to be British Waterways) WOOOOP!!! I'm covering the Glos-Sharpness, western end of Kennet and Avon and the Bridgwater-Taunton canals!! Lots to learn but it's all very exciting!! Hope Lynne is reading this thread cus I was going to PM her too but two birds and all that!! Xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow Laura that sounds like a fantastic job, well done on getting it, I know how hard these jobs are to come by (Hubby works for Environment Agency).
Sam reading your post reminded me off those old 'he kept falling off' jokes!!
Glad Binky has done so well.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah congratulations Laura...sounds very impressive indeed.

I myself have an interview tomorrow (for nothing nearly as interesting) and should be doing some reading but coming on here has somewhat distracted me  

xxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> I wish there was a 'like' button on here like on Facebook! If there was I would have 'liked' your comment about shovelling the crap in over Xmas! I've shovelled far too much over the last six months and couldn't fit into my office clothes when I started my new job on Mon! That reminds me, was going to PM you but as I'm here now... Got a permanent full time position as an ecologist for the canal and river trust (used to be British Waterways) WOOOOP!!! I'm covering the Glos-Sharpness, western end of Kennet and Avon and the Bridgwater-Taunton canals!! Lots to learn but it's all very exciting!! Hope Lynne is reading this thread cus I was going to PM her too but two birds and all that!! Xxx


Ah I hate it when that happens! At least it is a good excuse for shopping! 

HUGE MASSIVE congratulations on your job, that is brilliant news...go you!! Sounds a pretty cool job too  :congrats::star::star:


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Ah congratulations Laura...sounds very impressive indeed.
> 
> I myself have an interview tomorrow (for nothing nearly as interesting) and should be doing some reading but coming on here has somewhat distracted me
> 
> xxx


Oooh good luck Mairi!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Wow Laura that sounds like a fantastic job, well done on getting it, I know how hard these jobs are to come by (Hubby works for Environment Agency).
> Sam reading your post reminded me off those old 'he kept falling off' jokes!!
> Glad Binky has done so well.


Yep I have heard that joke a few times over the last few days!


----------

